# hair dryer



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Paris hates my hair dryer. Plus I wonder if it's too warm on her?
Thinking of getting a quality grooming dryer. 
Which dryer do you use?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

But they hate any hair dryers, it is just the metter of power, as it helps to dry their hair faster and it is less stress. To make sure it is not too hot, use brush and dry apposite way from the skin


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I just have one that has heat settings. It has cool, warm and hot. I use the warm on my hair and cool on the pups. They also don't really like it, but tolerate it.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I got this one :Master Equipment FlashDry Stand Dryers | PetEdge.com in pink and I love it. Love the hands free part. Warning, It is loud, but my hair dryer was loud also. Had to work a little to get her use to it, but it has cut my dry time in half. There are some that are less noise, but expensive. :w00t:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

ooooo brushing the opposite way while drying is a good tip, thanks!

I do have a cool setting as well, I start off with warm and once she starts puffing up, I use the cool blast to finish whatever is still really damp.

Hands free would be best, noise isn't an issue since all dryers make some sort of noise that will annoy her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sdubose said:


> I got this one :Master Equipment FlashDry Stand Dryers | PetEdge.com in pink and I love it. Love the hands free part. Warning, It is loud, but my hair dryer was loud also. Had to work a little to get her use to it, but it has cut my dry time in half. There are some that are less noise, but expensive. :w00t:


I want one like this, I have one like the first post picture, it lasts forever, only one issue, you really need hands free, if your going to get one I would suggest the one above.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I want one like this, I have one like the first post picture, it lasts forever, only one issue, you really need hands free, if your going to get one I would suggest the one above.


it is also hands free  the only my problem that I like to use dryers in hands , same way as human's hair stylist do. I love to control the way it blows


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I've looked at both of those and i would love this one. Only problem is that its a bit bulky to store. I nearly bought the other one pictured when i was in reno and visited the PetEdge warehouse. - Now that was a FUN shopping day. lol 

but alas, i am currently using my own blow dryer, which works fine and also has a cool/warm setting. Hands free would be nice though.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the CC dryer and love it! It is forced air and you can control the air flow. I love being able to control the air flow. It does not heat up but the air does get warm after a few minutes. In the picture you can see it on the floor. It is the pink box. I had to buy the arm but seldom use it. My girls move around a lot on the table:w00t: the other plus is it is not noisy. My first dryer sounded like a shop vac:smpullhair:

The lint roller in the picture is for me not the pups:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I use my own hairdryer, which is a quiet model because I can't stand noise myself, on the medium heat setting, and I brush her hair as it's drying to straighten it. Start out with just a few seconds and praise her and give her a treat. Next time do a little more. And so on. She'll get used to it as long as the settings are comfortable.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

I have the Andis and a Kool Pup like Cathy....it works pretty well. Love the air flow control feature and it does not have a heating element so it never gets to hot.....but sometimes you need a little heat if you dog has a thick coat and/or kinky hair like Maya. I put a small washcloth over the air intake vent and the heat from the motor will lightly heat the air. (that was recommended by CC). My table is right next to the closet in my office so I keep the power unit on a shelf and close the door a bit, makes it very quiet. I use the grooming arm all the time, I just move Maya around! lol

All that being said...at grooming seminar last week I used a Double K stand dryer. Man that was fantastic. Adjustable heat and air flow, but very LOUD. Maya was dry in 5 minutes, compared to 15 minutes with the CC pup dryer and her coat was beautiful! Checking online the Double K lists from $450-800. I paid $325 with arm for the CC pup so that is what I will be using for a while. I wish I would have waited and saved for a more professional model. Really is a time saver when you groom more than one dog.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm resurrecting this thread because I just got a dryer too and I think it will be useful to have some opinions in one thread. I was coveting Pam's Chris Christensen Kool Pup but I wasn't ready to spend the $275 for it, even though I do try to spend on quality equipment. I ended up getting one by B-Air, the BPD-1, for $104 on Amazon. 

B-Air Dryers - cold air force dryers - stand dryers - cage dryers

I figured I'd either get an inexpensive dryer (when did I get to the point that I thought spending $100 on a hair dryer was inexpensive? Oh yeah, after I got a maltese), or go for the CC. I will say, if you do your own bathing and you don't have a pet dryer, you need to consider getting one! It dried Steve so fast and made him SO FLUFFY! So for the price, this one works fine but I wanted to offer a comparison for others so you can make an informed decision on whether to splurge or save. Here's a few things about it in comparison to the more expensive Chris Christensen Kool Pup: Small and light, but not as small or light as the Kool Pup. BPD-1 has two speeds - the Kool Pup has continuous output adjustment (like 200 different speeds!) which would be really nice, especially if your dog doesn't like the dryer, or you need lower speeds around the face and stuff like that. Good output - I believe the max output is more powerful than the Kool Pup, but it's too much for Steve anyway, I only used the low speed so I think the Kool Pup output would be fine for most of our dogs. Noise: It is pretty loud and from what I understand the Kool Pup is pretty quiet. But the noise isn't what bothers Steve, it's the air blowing on him so I'm not sure a quieter dryer would make it a more "pleasant" experience for him anyway. But definitely quieter is better! 

Would love to hear from others on their dryers as there are many other brands out there! I do think the hands free dryer would be really nice to have.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I also have recently purchased a Kool Pup dryer by CC. Love it.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/161666-love-my-new-kool-pup-dryer.html


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace hates the dryer too. I do as much as I can with the dryer and then he mostly runs around like a wild man and dry the rest.


----------

